# Windows XP, Domäne, Printserver und Zugriffsprobleme



## meilon (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich quäle mich schon seit gestern durch unzählige Seiten durch Google Suchen, doch leider bleibt mein Problem bestehen.

Seit gestern sind urplötzlich an  drei PCs bestimmte Drucker nicht erreichbar bzw. nicht mehr hinzufügbar. Bei uns mimt ein Server 2003 Standard mit installiertem BDC den Printserver bei uns in der Domäne. 

Wenn man den Drucker auf dem Client löscht und neu hinzufügen möchte meckert Windows, dass nicht ausreichend Zugriffsrechte bestehen würden. An Treibern kann es nicht liegen, da zum Beispiel der selbe Drucker sich hinzufügen lässt, der nur als ein anderes Fach eingerichtet ist.

Die Einstellungen unter Sicherheit bei den Freigegebenen Druckern hat sich nicht geändert und "Jeder" darf Drucken.

Auch an den GPOs habe ich mal rumgespielt:


```
Computerkonfiguration:

Windows-Einstellungen
Sicherheitseinstellungen
Lokale Richtlinien/Sicherheitsoptionen
Geräte
Geräte: Anwendern das Installieren von Druckertreibern nicht erlauben Deaktiviert 


Administrative Vorlagen
Drucker
Installation von Druckern, die Kernelmodustreiber verwenden, nicht zulassen Deaktiviert 

Benutzerkonfiguration:

Administrative Vorlagen
Systemsteuerung/Drucker
Point-and-Print-Beschränkungen Aktiviert 
Point-and-Print ist nur mit Computern in eigener Gesamtstruktur möglich. Deaktiviert 
Point-and-Print nur mit folgenden Servern: Deaktiviert
```

Aber auch das brachte keine Veränderung. Auch die Servernamen mal hinzuzufügen brachte keine Veränderung.

Hat jemand von euch vll. noch eine Idee?


----------



## meilon (25. Mai 2011)

Hat denn niemand eine Idee?


----------

